# Things my N needs[w/pics]



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Just going to give a quick rundown on somethings that I will be having to fix on my N sometime in my lifetime...


First is the bent lift arm. That is a simple one. I will just pick up a new arm when I get my brushcutter.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here you can see that some PO cobbed up the battery box REAL bad. It is held in there good, so I think it will stay as-is till I have to replace the battery.

You can also see the new fuel line I had to make. I also replaced the tap, now all my leaks are gone. Still have to bend a pipe out of the carb, and reroute the filter a bit.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Realy need to rig up some kind of grill. The hydro pump prevents a full grill. Kinda hoping I trip over a N grill that someone is tossing, becouse the bottom is bashed. Then I could rig something up.

Also a shot of part of the plow.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I REALY need front tires. DRY ROT!!!. May wait till my first cutting with the brush hog. Why pop a NEW tire.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I REALY have to neaten up the hoses for the plow. I just KNOW they will snag on something.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

anouther shot. Also a view of the plow pivit.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone know what this plow started life as? I can tell it has been modafide, but the bace plow looks "kinda" like an old Dearborn plow.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Here is the shot of an ID tag that is on the suport frame. Shed any light as to where this plow came from?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Looks like someone at one time tryed to take the rad cap off with a beaver. Lots of dents in the hood also. We will see what I do with it. Baybe try to fix it, maybe replace it. Maybe just live with it, who know.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

That tractor needs too much work. I will do you a favor and come and take it away. 
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rodster _
> *That tractor needs too much work. I will do you a favor and come and take it away.
> Rodster *




LOL Na I don;t think so. 

You know, with all the stuff it needs, the thing works GOOD. She's a smoker, but runs good. Lift works, pto works, seems to have goood power. Guess I will realy put it to the test when I start brushcutting with it.


----------



## Rodster (Sep 26, 2003)

Just thought I would try HA HA I spent a lot of time on one when I worked on my Uncles farm in the early 60s
Rodster


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I am not sure what to do about the smoking though. I got it from my lacal dealer, and all he knows about it is that someone did rebuild the motor not that long ago. Also it has sat a few years. Now as I use it more, it does seem to be getting a LITTLE better. I figure eather they did not hone/resleve the motor, or they put in the wrong rings, or just rebuilt it badly. Can't say I would realy get my money out of it, by rebuilding the motor, so I will probably just use it, and hope it keeps getting a little better. 

Not that I don't like the tractor. I do. But I did get it to use. My feelings were that I could not realy go wrong with an old N. Parts are everywere, and they are easy to work on. Plus, in a year or so, when I want to move up, there is ALWAYS someone out there that wants to buy it. We will see what next year brings. After a spring of brushhogging, we will see how she holds up, and wether I will need a different tractor. [would realy like to move up to a MF135, or 165 ]


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Ok, first things first. Do a compression test. Dry and wet. Record results, that way we know exactly what we might be dealing with and we can tell which cylinder is giving us the most problems (let's hope it is not all 4) 

Remove spark plug and screw compression tester adapter into hole. Place throttle at 100% full and test. I usually disconnect all 4 plugs wires because these things will run very nicely on 3 cylinders all day --- all year.  Then record the results (but do one plug at a time replace each time) Let's say start at the back with cylinder 4 --- record dry at 50 psi (low) then you put some oil/WD40 in the cylinder and run the test again if it is now 90 psi then you have a problem with that cylinder. Also all 4 cylinders and there recordings --- do this test about 5 times each and record the results... Remember that sticky valve stems and stuck/bad rings will cut your compression BIG TIME. (Ford specs: 90 psi min) ---I can help you fix this smoking problem if you get me the numbers on the compression test. BTW, I hope that the dealer didn't sell you the tractor with the understanding that it was "overhauled" a couple years ago. Because a lot of people use the word "overhauled" when it may have been nothing more than a piss-poor tuneup or gasket replacement. If you got smoke, it was not "overhauled" or properly. Let me see if I can help, you -- Paul. 



HTH,
Andy


----------



## My_Ford_8N_1952 (Jan 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *Realy need to rig up some kind of grill. The hydro pump prevents a full grill. Kinda hoping I trip over a N grill that someone is tossing, becouse the bottom is bashed. Then I could rig something up.
> 
> Also a shot of part of the plow. *



Hi Paul,

I just took a 8N after market grill off mine, it's kind of bent in spots. Are you still in need for a 8N Grill? I don't know what it would cost to mail it. I can e-mail you a photo or post the photo of the grill here.

Kevin ~ tiphat


----------



## Archdean (Jul 15, 2004)

Kevin, some posters are not with us any longer, the dates of the post will help identify who is and who isn't!! WE REGROUPED around the first of this year!! JUST FYI and you are much appreciated on the "NEW" Tractor Forum!!

All of us stand ready to help whenever and wherever!!


----------

